# My Brothers Reef



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i'm taking care of my mom after surgery. it's late and i'm bored. figured i'd take a few shots of my brothers tank for you guys. i'm not a salt guy, so im not going to lable the pics as i would most likely misslable and surely have several spelling errors. these are shot with my iphone so the quality is not the best. enjoy


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That looks like one badass sw tank! What's in center of first pic? Growing frags?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> That looks like one badass sw tank! What's in center of first pic? Growing frags?


Yep. He keeps saying he's gonna let it grow out, but he can't seem to stop fraging. The only one he seems to let grow is montipora undata. I posted a pic of it, but it comes nowhere near doing it justice! Bout as big around as a coffee cup. Absolutly beautiful in person. Easily my favorite coral.

BTW. That is the 120g euro brace that will be mine when he upgrades. Future home to a blue diamond.







I love hand-me-downs!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> That looks like one badass sw tank! What's in center of first pic? Growing frags?


 Its a frag rack. Those two dark spots are magnets to hold it to the glass like the korallias do. For sw alot of corals can be reproducaed by breaking chunks of them on rock or actually cutting them in pieces so you can grow a frag out to use somewhere else or use it to trade as frags make good trading material for other coral.

Nice tank he has there. Do you know what they lighting is? I just got a red monti frag yesterday so i hope i can grow it that size.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome looking setup. love the array of corals


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> That looks like one badass sw tank! What's in center of first pic? Growing frags?


 Its a frag rack. Those two dark spots are magnets to hold it to the glass like the korallias do. For sw alot of corals can be reproducaed by breaking chunks of them on rock or actually cutting them in pieces so you can grow a frag out to use somewhere else or use it to trade as frags make good trading material for other coral.

Nice tank he has there. Do you know what they lighting is? I just got a red monti frag yesterday so i hope i can grow it that size.
[/quote]

Lighting is T5, all kinds of bulbs, automated timer.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice acans desjardan tang and ricordia's nice setup


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Wow. This forum doesn't get much attention does it? Supprised there aren't more comments on the Assesor and/or picasoe's (told you about spelling). He keeps trying to talk me into a salt tank… but… triggers and lions sound cool. But it just seems like a lot of start up cost, not to mention the upkeep.


----------

